# The Last Judgment



## Blueridge Believer (Dec 10, 2009)

Article 37: The Last Judgment BELGIC CONFESSION 1561

Finally we believe, according to God’s Word, that when the time appointed by the Lord is

come (which is unknown to all creatures) and the number of the elect is complete, our Lord

Jesus Christ will come from heaven, bodily and visibly, as he ascended, with great glory and

majesty, to declare himself the judge of the living and the dead. He will burn this old world, in

fire and flame, in order to cleanse it.

Then all human creatures will appear in person before the great judge—men, women, and

children, all who have lived from the beginning of the world until the end.

They will be summoned there “with the archange’s call and with the sound of God’s trumpet.”80

For all those who died before that time will be raised from the earth, their spirits being joined

and united with their own bodies in which they lived. And as for those who are still alive, they

will not die like the others but will be changed “in the twinkling of an eye” from perishable to

imperishable.81

Then “the books” (that is, the consciences) will be opened, and the dead will be judged

according to the things they did in the world,82 whether good or evil. Indeed, all people will give

account of all the careless words they have spoken,83 which the world regards as only playing

games. And then the secrets and hypocrisies of humans will be publicly uncovered in the sight

of all.

Therefore, with good reason the thought of this judgment is horrible and dreadful to wicked

and evil people. But it is very pleasant and a great comfort to the righteous and elect, since

their total redemption will then be accomplished. They will then receive the fruits of their labor

and of the trouble they have suffered; their innocence will be openly recognized by all; and

they will see the terrible vengeance that God will bring on the evil ones who tyrannized,

oppressed, and tormented them in this world.

The evil ones will be convicted by the witness of their own consciences, and shall be made

immortal—but only to be tormented in the eternal fire prepared for the devil and the fallen

angels.84

In contrast, the faithful and elect will be crowned with glory and honor. The Son of God will

confess their names85 before God his Father and the holy and elect angels; all tears will be

wiped from their eyes;86 and their cause—at present condemned as heretical and evil by many

judges and civil officers—will be acknowledged as the cause of the Son of God.

And as a gracious reward the Lord will make them possess a glory such as the human heart

could never imagine.

So we look forward to that great day with longing in order to enjoy fully the promises of God in

Christ Jesus, our Lord.

80 1 Thess. 4:16

81 1 Cor. 15:51-53

82 Rev. 20:12

83 Matt. 12:36

84 Matt. 25:14

85 Matt. 10:32

86 Rev. 7:17


----------

